# c. borleyi future tank mates.....



## sicklydfreek (Sep 10, 2013)

I have what I believe to be a pair of copadichromis borleyi. I bought five from River City Aquatics in Austin,Tx. They were cool I look forward to going back when I'm down that way again. So the largest juvenile killed off all but one which is also the smallest and least colorful. I'm aware of the" camouflage myself to look girl so I don't get physically assaulted by the dominate male" technique. I don't think that's what's up here, the smaller fish is like a third of the size of the larger and has had no color change. Here's what it inns in my 185 gallon. Eight five year old calvus males and one female, one eight inch frontosa, three a. Jacobfriebergi's one looks like it may be a boy the other two are iffy, one demosani ( a little bitty blue and black guy), three juvi red zebras, one juvi ace I, one albino something juvi, one three inch blue moori and one full grown featherfin catfish. When I set my tank up I went over board one my filtration. The pump and filter were off a three hundred gallon tank. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What are you feeding? The reason I ask is that half of your fish are carnivores and half herbivores. Calvus have a hard time on a veggie diet and your mbuna will develop bloat on a high protein diet. I have heard of keepers spot feeding individual fish but seems like a lot of work.


----------



## sicklydfreek (Sep 10, 2013)

My mbuna graze on my back glass that I religiously do not clean. My calvus go all squirrel turd on the blood worms and the frontosa gets frozen krill. I feed them pellets for a few days skip a day then do the worms and krill. I aim my lights to the rear of the tank to promote algea growth. I'm sort of huge on joy over feeding. I had a male Kenyi for years that would gaurd a large rock that i placed a light right over that was like dang algea garden. His name was Twink. Is it possible to make a moss wall in ideal cichlid water?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It may work with java moss. Even val was just an appetizer salad for my mbuna, never thought of java moss.


----------

